

Show HN: BeerDonation - 100+ Beers Bought So Far - markhagan
http://www.beerdonation.com/

======
markhagan
Here is an added bonus for my HN friends: I created a video showing exactly
how I built (and released the source code) the Stripe Platform connection:

[http://www.markhagan.me/Samples/Stripe_Platform_Authorizatio...](http://www.markhagan.me/Samples/Stripe_Platform_Authorization_Example)

------
mixmastamyk
This is a fun site, nicely implemented, and a subject close to my heart.

I can't help but wonder why some Show HNs get 50 points easily and others
languish in indifference with none. Perhaps the key is the poster's network
rather than site quality?

~~~
markhagan
Glad you like the site!

I am starting to think the same thing about HN. :( Maybe it is time time of
day I am posting things too?

------
duiker101
Nice idea, i am still waiting for the day stripe will come to the UE, or at
least UK. That will be a day to celebrate.

~~~
markhagan
Thanks a lot! You aren't alone. I sat in the Stripe campfire room for many
hours while developing the connectivity and that question was asked by a lot
of different people during that time.

